# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  El riesgo máximo de inundaciones afecta a casi 120 zonas urbanas

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de elpais.com
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/andal...18elpand_3/Tes

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*El riesgo máximo de inundaciones afecta a casi 120 zonas urbanas*

*La Junta ha ejecutado ya el 79% de su plan contra avenidas 2002-2015* 

*FERNANDO J. PÉREZ* _- Málaga -_ 18/08/2010 
Lluvias torrenciales que colmatan en pocos minutos un suelo muy erosionado, arroyos con escaso o nulo mantenimiento, construcciones, muchas veces ilegales, situadas en el margen o directamente encima de los cauces... Detrás de los episodios de inundaciones, las catástrofes naturales más frecuentes en Andalucía, casi siempre se presenta alguno de estos factores. La Consejería de Medio Ambiente aprobó en 2002 un "plan de prevención de avenidas e inundaciones en cauces urbanos andaluces" con finalización en 2015. Este programa identificaba un total de 1.102 puntos con riesgo de inundación en 428 municipios de las ocho provincias y planteaba medidas de infraestructuras, repoblación forestal o protección civil, entre otras, para evitar las avenidas o al menos reducir al mínimo su impacto. De estos puntos, 118 eran zonas de máximo riesgo, la mayoría en Granada, Málaga y Almería.

La inversión estimada al inicio del proyecto fue de 1.235 millones de euros, de los que 674 corresponden al Gobierno central, 431 a la Junta y los 128 restantes a los Ayuntamientos. A mediados de junio pasado, el montante de las obras terminadas o en fase de ejecución por parte de la Junta, a través de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, era de 344 millones, un 79,8%. Los datos se desprenden de una serie de respuestas del consejero de Medio Ambiente de la Junta, José Juan Díaz Trillo, a la parlamentaria del PP por Granada Carolina González Vigo. La ejecución de estas obras ha estado en el centro de la polémica siempre que ha habido lluvias torrenciales.
El plan establece cuatro niveles de riesgo -A, B, C y D- en función de la frecuencia con que se producen inundaciones y la posible afección a infraestructuras, industrias o viviendas. A la hora de catalogar los puntos de peligro también se tuvieron en cuenta aspectos como la sección de los cauces, la capacidad del sistema de alcantarillado o la ocupación de zonas inundables. Los riesgos mayores se encontraban en arroyos afluentes de los principales ríos en poblaciones de tamaño mediano y pequeño.
El inverno pasado, uno de los más lluviosos desde que existen registros, dejó un rastro de destrozos por inundación en todo el territorio andaluz. Las precipitaciones ininterrumpidas y el desembalse de los pantanos para evitar males mayores provocaron el desbordamiento de los ríos Guadalete, en Jerez (Cádiz); del Guadalhorce, en la provincia de Málaga e incluso del Guadalquivir a su paso por distintas poblaciones de Sevilla, Córdoba y Jaén. Carreteras, ferrocarriles, viviendas y cultivos sufrieron daños en toda la región.
Las ayudas aprobadas por el Gobierno central a finales de febrero para paliar estos estragos van "bastante lentas", se queja Joaquín Villanova, alcalde de Alhaurín de la Torre (Málaga), una de las localidades más afectadas por la crecida del Guadalhorce el pasado febrero. "Sufrimos daños por valor de 4,4 millones de euros solo en infraestructuras públicas. Hemos presentado al Plan Proteja de la Junta 20 obras de reparación de daños y solo nos han otorgado ayudas para ocho, y de estas ocho apenas subvencionan el 45%", asegura el regidor.
Respecto a las ayudas a las 20 familias del municipio que sufrieron daños en sus casas, la mayoría por invadir el cauce del río, Villanova critica que hasta el pasado julio no se publicó la orden para solicitar las ayudas para la reparación. "La mayoría de estos particulares no han tramitado aún la subvención", afirma el alcalde alhaurino.

----------

